# The "real" countdown begins



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So, less than 100 days.. This, to me, always marks the official countdown to Halloween. Three months and some change makes me realize how fast the year is flying. From the posts on the forum, it looks like a lot of members have a good head start on things. It'll be fun to watch the pace quicken and all the new ideas start popping up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZkllM8znx4[/nomedia]

Everybody sing!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I know time flies by so fast!!!!! I feel like I need to hurry and yet everyone around me(who is not into Halloween) keeps saying I have plenty of time and need to slow down! grrr silly non-haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Less than 100 days!?!?! Oh, CRAP!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i'm ready. ...... ........... ......... ................no i'm not ready!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Chariot you just said it all. I am ready as far as the props that i actually had planned to have new for this year and i also added 2 more that were unexpected. I am actually getting ready this morning to go hook up my grave jumper and my coffin pop up that i just finished last night. I have to do all the testing with air preasure, getting the PIR set and ready. I will be adding some new pics of everything real soon. Of course now i am working on props for 2010 and thinking... well if i hurry maybe i can get these out this year. It never ends. I just laugh when people tell me " halloween already, it's only January". I just think to myself "yea i only have 10 months left to get all this work done. I am so glad and thankful that i GET IT. I just love talking to all you guys on here, because you all get it too. It's coming fast guys,get to work and get er done. We also need to have evryone on this forum take pics and video of thier haunts and submit them for the dvd, so i can buy it and watch and enjoy it.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

boy if ya really think about it...... 97 days are till halloween eve. i usually start a few weeks before then setting up stuff, so really isn't it about two months???????? YIKES!!!!!! i'd best get building..............


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

97 days, and nothing built...i need to get off my butt and start building!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

st gabriels said:


> boy if ya really think about it...... 97 days are till halloween eve. i usually start a few weeks before then setting up stuff, so really isn't it about two months???????? YIKES!!!!!! i'd best get building..............


your right!!!! YIKES!!!! 
I had a not ready for halloween dream last night, geez I hate those.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

i swear that i have those almost everynight......oh wait then there are those about the new prop's that wake you out of a "dead" sleep looking for a piece of paper and a pen!!!! ( i've resoloved to putting a note book beside the bed just for that!!!) truly sad.....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This subject comes up every year..LMAO! Calm down, everyone. It's still July. Geez. lOl!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> This subject comes up every year..LMAO! Calm down, everyone. It's still July. Geez. lOl!


Yeap and every year someone complains that they were not ready. Well here is your wake up call. Everyone get off the Wii and get making props.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Yeap and every year someone complains that they were not ready. Well here is your wake up call. Everyone get off the Wii and get making props.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We got our countdown sign put up tonight! Only 76 days left for us!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im gonna have like ten things done in the next month,you guys better help me with my first halloween as a haunter!!!!!!!!!


----------

